# 2012 Cruze 1LT RS - TOTALLED



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, was heading to work this morning, and was 1/2 mile away and hit a 2005 Chevy Colorado Ex-Cab head-on. 

I was making a left turn (in turning lane), 18 wheeler other side of intersection turning left (in left turning lane), so I couldn't see around him, so I put car in 1st, released clutch, started into intersection to make my turn as I seen no cars coming... Well, the Colorado was in passing lane where I couldn't see him, and we hit almost head-on. His truck isn't in too bad shape, should easily be repairable. My Cruze on the other hand, I see no way the insurance won't total it..

Thank god for all those air-bags tho!!! I was in a cocoon of airbags, but I got a nasty burn on left forearm from one in steering wheel. 

The IIHS 5 star rating on this car is very TRUE!!! 









If you can see from photo's car was lowered 2.75in with Pedders Xa Coilovers, well front driver side strut is twisted to all ****, so can't salvage them.. Not sure if I will get another Cruze or not.. Love the car to death tho!!! Only had 9000 Miles on it, bought back last February. I don't drive far to work, and car was leased for 39 months. I got GAP Insurance for free from Lease Company, so car will get paid off.. 

All drivers and passengers walked out with no injuries!!!


-Shawn


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

**** man, glad you and everyone are ok. my cruze was totalled from being rear ended last may. the cruze seems to hold its own in crashes in terms of saftey


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

That they do!! I was only going about 5-10mph from pulling out, truck was doing speed limit @ 45mph.. Prolly hit me at about 40mph due to very small window to react.. If it wasn't for all those airbags, I might be laying in hospital right now!! Couldn't be happier about the safety of the car.. But, couldn't be more sad to see my baby go!!!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Ouch! Glad to hear you're all right! The car can be replaced, you can't be! 

That's a nasty hit. It's a goner. Glad to hear you were able to walk away with nothing more than a bad airbag burn.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Holy crap. Yeah, no way that can be repaired, but I'm glad the Cruze saved your life and you weren't hurt. That's good enough reason to buy another right there.

I was T-boned by a Ford Ranger (he ran a red light) in a Toyota Camry a few years back. Walked away from the accident with just a few bruises and I was so glad that I had a car with side impact airbags (can you believe those were an OPTION?!) . It actually knocked that driver unconscious until the paramedics got there; I was able to crawl out the other side of my car and call 911.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Man sorry to hear about this. Like you said car is sacrificed you are ok - that is what counts. Good luck with the replacement. let us know how you make out.


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

ShawnB said:


> That they do!! I was only going about 5-10mph from pulling out, truck was doing speed limit @ 45mph.. Prolly hit me at about 40mph due to very small window to react.. If it wasn't for all those airbags, I might be laying in hospital right now!! Couldn't be happier about the safety of the car.. But, couldn't be more sad to see my baby go!!!


WOW -- sad to see her go - GLAD to see YOU here to tell us about it!!!!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That's amazing. Injuries are expected with a picture like that.

Glad everyone was ok. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Ouch. Glad you are ok.

Every time I see a Cruze like this, I think "Snag the spare tire stuff, an Eco owner will buy it."

Wonder how much it would be to buy back. You could upgrade to an Eco, and then have spare rims for winter tires, the spare tire in the trunk, maybe other goodies that don't come on the Eco...


----------



## DVSLTZ (Apr 12, 2013)

glad your ok ,also glad to see the car is as safe as the salesperson told me .My insurance also dropped $350/year from a 1997 pontiac grand prix gtp to my 2012 ltz rs ,when i asked my broker how can this be? my new car is cheaper on insurance then my 15 year old GTP???the broker said because it's much safer then your old car. 10 airbags and its very high safety rating = cheaper insurance +++


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow, glad you are okay! Sorry about your Cruze but it gladly sacrificed itself to protect you! You should certainly buy another one though, just for the safety factor of it. Keep us posted!


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Glad you're ok man I got hit on my drivers side by a van going 25 mph and my car held up good walked out with no injuries. These cars can take a hit!


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Naw that'll buff right out.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'll take a wadded-up car over a hospital bill any day. It's easier/cheaper replacing the car, even if modded, than recuperating from a major injury. PT's and OT's can work miracles, but I'd rather not be needing their services to begin with.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Another totaled Cruze where the driver and any passengers opened the doors and walked out. Talk about a safe car.

I'm glad your OK. Get another Cruze.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Wow. That's a pretty hard hit. Glad you all walked away. 



Shipping on the K&N? :tongue4:


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Glad your ok, sucks about the car though. Were you still in it in the picture? Looks like in the picture someone is sitting in the drivers seat.


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

The intake is damaged badly. Was the flat bed driver in car. I took the picture. Will post more later. At work right now. Lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## npaggett (Mar 30, 2013)

Glad you are ok! I am seriously confused as to what happened (that's not new!) and how you hit head on while turning but glad the Cruze handled it so well!


----------



## beachbaby902 (Apr 28, 2013)

Glad to see your safe. These cars do seem pretty solid. I saw one last summer before i bought mine that rear ended an older Buick. The cruze had the buicks trunk pushed the entire way into the rear seats and the cruze looked like you could slap on a new hood and fenders and it would have been fine. 
I'm pretty sure your car is totaled and even if they could fix it, i wouldn't want it after that...lol


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Glad you're OK man. I totaled my 2011 LS in February. Someone ran a red light and I ended up broad siding them. Car held up well! airbags deployed and I did not get hurt so. Must be a safe car! I was paid out by insurance and got a 2012 Eco. Couldn't decide what else to get and I got a good deal on it. Besides I had some left over filters and oil. Good luck with the insurance and all that.


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, I should have about 2500 left over after insurance pays off car.. Thats an estimate I came up with, still waiting to hear from Insurance with the actual amt. That includes the $750 reimbursement I am getting for my Pedders Xa Coilovers!!! Love Allstate!! 

Due to my crappy credit, which now I can rebuild thanks to GM Financial, I had to downgrade from Cruze to a Sonic.. And not just any Sonic, but the Base Model of all base models LOL..

2013 Sonic LS 1.8L in Tintcoat Red Automatic. They had no Manuals in LS and No Hatchbacks. Got stuck with the Sedan.. But this car will help me rebuild my credit so maybe in a few years I can get back into a Cruze. Who knows maybe in 3-5yrs they will have an SS Version LOL!! 

Car has Manual mirrors, windows, MyLink 7" Touchscreen, USB, Aux, Bluetooth. 15" Steel wheels, no fog lights..

I have a set of Motegi MR7's in 17in, that I may get some Custom Adapter plates made to adapt to either the 5x100 or the 5x114.3 bolt pattern to the 5x105 on the sonic.. Use the 15 Steels for Winter, and 17's for rest of year. May look into Exhaust, Lip Kit, and Fog Lights. I gotta customize this LS so it don't blend in with the other 10 Million of them around here LOL.. I like the darker red, as the Cruze was Victory Red, but I so miss the power windows, TURBO, and the 2.75" drop on the Coilovers.. But, like I stated, credit is garbage, and this will help fix it!!! I got $1500 off sticker price too, so salesman is helping me out a bit. 

Memorial Day Rebate: 500
GM Loyalty: 500
Added another 500 Rebate for me, and removed some of the Misc fees off the invoice as well. Only need $1000 down which I will get from Insurance, may put 1500 down, than use the other 1000 to put Oil in home furnace.. 


First mods for me will be paint the round headlight surrounds, upgrade headlight bulbs, swap interior bulbs to LED and probably intake to let the 1.8L breathe a little better..


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

ShawnB said:


> Well, was heading to work this morning, and was 1/2 mile away and hit a 2005 Chevy Colorado Ex-Cab head-on.
> 
> I was making a left turn (in turning lane), 18 wheeler other side of intersection turning left (in left turning lane), so I couldn't see around him, so I put car in 1st, released clutch, started into intersection to make my turn as I seen no cars coming... Well, the Colorado was in passing lane where I couldn't see him, and we hit almost head-on. His truck isn't in too bad shape, should easily be repairable. My Cruze on the other hand, I see no way the insurance won't total it..
> 
> ...


Im glad you walked away unhurt. That is some serious **** right there. And I agree with you on the safety rating on these. GM did one fantastic job building and designing this car. Glad nobody else was hurt. Hey I also see a kn typhoon kit =]. Im wanting to get me one of these for my cruze 1.4L. Im not really wanting to pay what other people are asking for them on ebay though. I bought my k/n panel filter brand new for 20.00. No joke. Don't ask me how. I just added it to my cart and was ready to pay and it down priced it to 19.95 or something lol.


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Im glad you walked away unhurt. That is some serious **** right there. And I agree with you on the safety rating on these. GM did one fantastic job building and designing this car. Glad nobody else was hurt. Hey I also see a kn typhoon kit =]. Im wanting to get me one of these for my cruze 1.4L. Im not really wanting to pay what other people are asking for them on ebay though. I bought my k/n panel filter brand new for 20.00. No joke. Don't ask me how. I just added it to my cart and was ready to pay and it down priced it to 19.95 or something lol.


Yea I loved the Typhoon intake on the 1.4L, really let you hear that turbo! I would of pulled it off the car and put it up for sale on here, but the force of the accident crushed the intake, almost closed.. Only thing still usable is the filter, but I just left it on the car.  

Yea, Chevy did some serious research to make these cars so safe, that's why I am happy I am buying another Chevy. No it's not a Cruze  but its little brother, the Sonic.. I know this is the Cruze forum, but since I was a member here, since probably a week after I bought the car, I will keep in touch, and post some pics of the Sonic as I modify it!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Well BNR went 13 seconds in a Sonic lol.

Glad you weren't hurt, and that is whats important. Atleast you stayed in the GM Family... Don't forget us!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

****..I would of bought the intake kit from ya. Depends on the price I guess lol. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

While sorry about the loss of your RS, we're relieved to hear that it took good care of you during the accident! We hope you're able to be back out on the road soon!

Sarah (Assisting Crystal)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## whiful (Jul 7, 2011)

Glad your ok. Good luck in your Sonic!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Glad things worked out for you - hey at least it is a Chevy and there are plenty of mods for it.


> than use the other 1000 to put Oil in home furnace..


 I hear you - just glad it was near 90 degrees today and heating season is over.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad your ok. 

How do you like your new sonic?


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, I didn't sign the papers for the Sonic yet. Has dealer plate on it till I get $1000 from Lease company.. 

But, as far as the Sonic, its not my Cruze which was a 1.4 Turbo, Manual, RS and Lowered nearly 3in.. But, its a new clean slate, and I got the LS Model which means....

No power windows, no power mirrors.. Automatic... 1.8L... Sedan.... LOL.. 

I was hoping dealer had a Manual, in a Hatchback.. But, with my credit situation, I couldn't be picky, and dealer didn't have what I wanted on lot, and the deal they gave me on this ride I couldn't say no.. Spending less on this car, will give me more $$ to personalize it. I am gonna get Hub Adapters to mount my 17x7 Motegi MR7's that I have had since 2005. Just gotta get some new rubber mounted to them too.. Then use the 15" Steelies for the winter time..

Gonna do some LED and Paint mods as well.. The headlight shroud rings will be painted instead of the chrome bezel.. Not sure color yet.. The Sonic is Crystal Red Tintcoat, not sure to do White, Black, or color match the bezel.. Mount some LED's where the fogs would be if I had them.. Interior LED Swap... Have some bulbs left over from the Cruze..

The car drives nice tho.. They worked out the 1.8L Shifting issues from last year.. Brakes don't shutter like the Cruze going down steep long hills.. I like the Digital Dashboard, with the Gear shaped Tach.. The MyLink Head-unit is a nice upgrade too! Even tho it has no CD Player.. Has Aux, USB, Bluetooth...

The seats are a little more comfy than the Cruze too.. AC is a tad bit stronger too. Oh was in a 2013 Cruze at Dealership, they added another Fan speed to the Heat/AC Control.. To make up for the huge fan speed jump from 3 to 4.. 


I have to have them respray the hood on the sonic, there is a couple of deep scratches in the hood near the headlights that I told them about on the lot, they said they will fix it.. 


*Plans for Sonic:*
5 Piece Lip Kit
17" Wheels (I own already)
Exhaust (Will start with just Muffler, then eventually get Header, Delete secondary Cat, and Resonator)
Coilovers (Had Pedders on Cruze may try KSport on Sonic)
Modify front grille to get rid of the Black Mustache
LED Halo's for Headlights and possible Projector Retrofit.

The Cruze was leased so didn't go crazy, plus have 3 kids and mortgage so money was limited. THe Sonic will be owned (Financed), will re-finance after a year, than start my projects.. Gonna wait till next summer to start minus the Wheels w/ adapters, and some LED Upgrades, along with upgrading Headlight bulbs..

If anyone has any opinions for the Headlight bezels shoot me a PM.. Like I said I have the Crystal Red Tintcoat, so either Black, White or Color Matched.. Don't think anything else would look right.. But, up for ideas!!!

Soon as I sign the papers and take ownership of the Sonic, I will post pictures of it for you guys.. Since this was my first home.. Gotta find a good Sonic Forum to join now... Know any??


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Were you at fault?


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

nodule said:


> Were you at fault?


Yes, but received no citations. Cop came up to me just before he left, asked me if I understood what I did wrong, I said yes, then he let me go.. So pretty fortunate on that aspect of it.


I got rid of the Crystal Red LS for a Blue Topaz Metallic LT 1.4L Turbo 6 speed manual for $2.00 more a month LOL









Power Windows, Power/Heated Mirrors, 6 Speed Manual, 1.4L Turbo, 15" Alloy wheels (Upgrading to 17's very soon), MyLink Headunit, Cruise Control.....


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ShawnB said:


> Yes, but received no citations. Cop came up to me just before he left, asked me if I understood what I did wrong, I said yes, then he let me go.. So pretty fortunate on that aspect of it.
> 
> 
> I got rid of the Crystal Red LS for a Blue Topaz Metallic LT 1.4L Turbo 6 speed manual for $2.00 more a month LOL
> ...


Nice...you got the 2 colors I like the most too!

How do you like the 1.4 compared to the 1.8? A lot peppier, isn't it?


----------



## brianguy1979 (Jun 17, 2012)

DVSLTZ said:


> glad your ok ,also glad to see the car is as safe as the salesperson told me .My insurance also dropped $350/year from a 1997 pontiac grand prix gtp to my 2012 ltz rs ,when i asked my broker how can this be? my new car is cheaper on insurance then my 15 year old GTP???the broker said because it's much safer then your old car. 10 airbags and its very high safety rating = cheaper insurance +++



I let go my 2002 Jetta TDI with 514K on it for my Cruze ECO. I had liability on it. My FULL coverage on my Cruze was cheaper!! That decline in insurance sold me even more on the Cruze!!


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh yea.. The 1.4 in the Sonic has more pep than the Cruze 1.4.. Little lighter and different gearing.. I can hit 60mph in 2nd gear about a full second faster than the Cruze.. Just hate the soft suspension.. Coilovers in a few months will fix that LOL.. And 6th Gear is lower than Cruze, which gives the Sonic 40MPG instead of 35-38 in the Cruze.. 

The 1.8L in the Sonic just had no balls... The 1.4L will push you into the seat a little bit.. I need to get an Intake for the car, hate not hearing the turbo spool and release LOL.. Gonna chop off muffler, pipe it with a nice tip..


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

brianguy1979 said:


> I let go my 2002 Jetta TDI with 514K on it for my Cruze ECO. I had liability on it. My FULL coverage on my Cruze was cheaper!! That decline in insurance sold me even more on the Cruze!!


Wow...mine jumped almost $80/month coming from the same full coverage on a 98 Volvo.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ShawnB said:


> Oh yea.. The 1.4 in the Sonic has more pep than the Cruze 1.4.. Little lighter and different gearing.. I can hit 60mph in 2nd gear about a full second faster than the Cruze.. Just hate the soft suspension.. Coilovers in a few months will fix that LOL.. And 6th Gear is lower than Cruze, which gives the Sonic 40MPG instead of 35-38 in the Cruze..
> 
> The 1.8L in the Sonic just had no balls... The 1.4L will push you into the seat a little bit.. I need to get an Intake for the car, hate not hearing the turbo spool and release LOL.. Gonna chop off muffler, pipe it with a nice tip..


Yeah, from what I understand, the Sonic's gearing is very similar to the Cruze ECO with a tall 6th gear ratio.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I got rid of the Crystal Red LS for a Blue Topaz Metallic LT 1.4L Turbo 6 speed manual for $2.00 more a month LOL


 - Should be a quick car - nice!!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

ShawnB said:


> Yes, but received no citations. Cop came up to me just before he left, asked me if I understood what I did wrong, I said yes, then he let me go.. So pretty fortunate on that aspect of it.
> 
> 
> I got rid of the Crystal Red LS for a Blue Topaz Metallic LT 1.4L Turbo 6 speed manual for $2.00 more a month LOL
> ...


Love the sonic man =]. That's my favorite color blue. It wasn't hard for me to choose what color cruze I wanted when I laid my eyes on the blue topaz metallic lol. Once again, im sorry you lost your cruze in that crash, and like other people said on here, the car can be replaced, not you. So atleast you got a nice new clean car again. I wish I could start over on a new car again lol.


----------

